# My R34 GTR Vspec - Bayside Blue - Sydney, Australia



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am from Sydney, Australia.

Thought I would share a few pics I took the other day of my Bayside Blue R34 GTR Vspec. 

Look forward to being part of the community.

Thanks.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is very very nice......very good quality phots also! 


J.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice, great lighting, Gorgeous BB!! 

Is it stock? Why the change of seats?


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice! Im sure you will Enjoy!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, appreciate it.

I'm new to photography but having lots of fun learning.

Yes, she is completely stock and still has the original R34 GTR seats, I have covers on to protect them.

Here's a few more 'natural' photos in full sun (theres lots of it here in Aus). I think it captures the true beauty of Bayside Blue.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice to see a standard GTR 

great example !!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.

It took me a while to find her as I wanted a bayside blue vspec one which was still completely standard. I noticed while searching that there actually arent many left.

I've had my heavily modified cars and plan on taking a different route with this one - I want to try and keep her all original.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

NICE one , keep it that way - looks fantastic 


i was tempted to find a std example too but was pulled by my one haha !!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Another pic of my Bayside Blue R34 GTR Vspec in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Brilliant pics, I wish they had some nice backgrounds like that where I am


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

iwanta34gtr said:


> Another pic of my Bayside Blue R34 GTR Vspec in Sydney, Australia.


nice car only 2 colours to get a 34 in (imho) bayside blue and midnight purple

and i have so stole that pic as my desktop background :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

nice pic = saved lol


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

fantastic looking car !


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, appreciate it.

Will post more pics as I finish them.

Cheers.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome, very nice car and pics:thumbsup:


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks mate, glad you like them.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks mate.

A few creative interior shots I took tonight -


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Car looks amazing but the picture in Sydney at night looks even better.

Congratulations on a lovely car.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks mate.

Dediated some time towards cleaning her engine bay and took a few photos.

Also took a few pics of her new front GTR badge.


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

very clean looking car and love the pictures. Great quality


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Crisp, clear pictures.. Very nice indeed..


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

great car..! the last pics are nice..


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Went out last night to take a few more shots with friends.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice pictures and an brilliant car mate !!

/flovv


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

engine bay looks in better nick the most paintwork:chuckle:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome mate! Nice to have some Aussies on here 

Feels nice to see some well taken care of stock GTRs for once


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Heres some more pics I took a few days ago in a mates work shop - 

Bayside Blue R34 GTR and Rally Red Evo VIII MR


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Supremely clean.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome example you have there buddy looking the mutts nuts.


----------



## csa (May 14, 2007)

Thats one clean ride! Lovely pics too


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Another 'Bayside' blue wallpaper size pic -


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Still clean!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks mate, appreciate it.


Another side on 'Bayside' blue pic -


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase mate! Man I love the these cars when they are standard. Collectors item indeed, great photographs by the way


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Can I ask which DSLR and lens you use? Im going to start taking photos myself, been paying way to much for photoshoots.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.

Im just starting out with photos too. I have a Canon 600D with the standard 18 - 55 lens.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

R34 GTR Blue


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

iwanta34gtr said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it.
> 
> Im just starting out with photos too. I have a Canon 600D with the standard 18 - 55 lens.


So every single photo here is with a 600D on a 18-15 IS lens?

I´ve got a good deal on a 600D but I also have a great deal on a 650D, both with 18-55 included.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi mate, Yes all with 600D on 18-55.

Wanted a new computer wall paper, so went out for a quick shoot.

They came out as intended so thought I'd post and share.

Enjoy.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

The car looks stunning mate.. very nice,i love the night time pics off it. :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

love the new pics ....also the evo looks the nuts :bowdown1:


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

love this car!! its so sexy!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words. 

I gave her a detail this afternoon, wanted to test a few different methods and product combinations. 

Happy as she still gave me some rewarding bayside blue reflections in return. 

Cheers.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

R32 GTR - Custom red / R34 GTR - Bayside Blue / R32 GTR - Silver


----------



## Siegerd (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice pictures, car looks like new


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Still looking stunning... I have this 34 as my screen saver... :thumbsup:


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you guys, really appreciate the kind words.

Here is another one from the quick shoot I organised a few nights ago with some mates. 


R32 GTR - Custom red / R34 GTR - Bayside Blue / R32 GTR - Silver


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome pics


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Bayside Blue R34 GTR Vspec + Volk TE37SL


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Serious camera skill's!!!

Your 34 looks concourse!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

CLEAN!!!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing pictures!


----------

